# kindle fire won't turn on



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

woke up this morning and it won't turn on.  been charging since.......still won't turn on.  anything i can do?  thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Every now and then, this happens to mine.  Once you're sure its fully charged (what color is the charging light?), press and hold the power button for a few seconds to turn make sure it's turned on.

Betsy


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks, betsy, i'll try it.  there is no light though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ddarol said:


> thanks, betsy, i'll try it. there is no light though.


Well, that's not a good sign...but I think that happened to me, too... Give it a try. If it doesn't work, plug it back in and wait a couple hours and try again. If it still doesn't work, call Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If there's not light at all when the cord is plugged in . . .and the cord is also plugged into the wall. . . .then there's a disconnect somewhere.  Try jiggling it to see if it'll connect, or try a different cord.  If you really can't get a light at all, what might have happened is that your charging port has failed and the battery has drained.  So there's not enough juice to power up and no way to re-charge it.  Time to call Kindle CS for sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If there's not light at all when the cord is plugged in . . .and the cord is also plugged into the wall. . . .then there's a disconnect somewhere. Try jiggling it to see if it'll connect, or try a different cord. If you really can't get a light at all, what might have happened is that your charging port has failed and the battery has drained. So there's not enough juice to power up and no way to re-charge it. Time to call Kindle CS for sure.


I did have mine plugged in once and had no light, and it seemed like it was seated properly but wouldn't turn on. I just left it alone for awhile, as I told ddarol. And then tried it again and it started. So I would try that first. I was in quite a panic for awhile, though.

Betsy


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

first, thank you both.  i have gotten such great response on these boards.

i called amazon kindle support this morning (first chance i had) and before i even talked to a person, they told me how to reset the fire (hold the on button for at least 20 seconds (the key) and then try and turn it on).  i did it and low and behold it worked!  Didn't have to talk to a person after all.

anyway, thanks again!  i appreciate the mods on these boards.


----------

